# Matte Titanium GTR...By Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

A wrap from a few weeks back.

Job description:

Paint full rear quarter 
Supply, paint and fit oem front splitter
Refurbish wheels in gloss black
Full valet carried out to interior
Full matte clear custom vinyl wrap with stripes
Paint side skirts from old venturshield damage once peeled off
Carbon wrap lowers, vents and No plate surround

And some random pics in no particular order :smokin:
















































































































































































































































































































Thank You

Robbie


----------



## damien7579 (Mar 20, 2010)

Great job by Robbie and Ian - thanks guys. It was like picking up a new car - a real treat. The titanium grey is rare enough and I still think looks awesome and the matte wrap really compliments it and brings it out.

Car has had lots of positive comments and thumbs up since I picked it up - particularly in Europe (just back from a few laps of the 'ring). 

Thanks also to David Yu for the inspiration for both the matte wrap and the racing stripes design


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

damien7579 said:


> Great job by Robbie and Ian - thanks guys. It was like picking up a new car - a real treat. The titanium grey is rare enough and I still think looks awesome and the matte wrap really compliments it and brings it out.
> 
> Car has had lots of positive comments and thumbs up since I picked it up - particularly in Europe (just back from a few laps of the 'ring).
> 
> Thanks also to David Yu for the inspiration for both the matte wrap and the racing stripes design


You're very welcome! Glad to see the Stealth Zilla design is gaining popularity.
Did you decide not to carry the stripes down to the bottom of the bootlid or had Robbie's guys run out of matte by then? 

Looks great either way and at least there are some differences between our two cars, e.g. your GT-R badge has been repositioned.


----------



## damien7579 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks David, very pleased with Stealth Zilla (tm) design. Actually, left the stripe design to Robbie and only just noticed it didn't match yours down the bootlid - a subtle twist then.


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Epic work as usual Robbie !


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Titanium is really growing on me and it looks great Matt.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Titanium, definitely the best colour for GTR, cant wait to pick mine up this weekend.

Do you have any on the street/ring pics Damien? be great to see what it looks like outdoors.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

*Matt titanium gray*

Out of interest home much are we looking at for a full car "R33" in this very nice Matt Titanium Gray!...
looks awesome...:bowdown1:


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

As per our discussion Robbie, like this stripe and on mine which is also titanium would look good, are there consideration to be made for washing, and approx how long does it last for ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

torra said:


> Out of interest home much are we looking at for a full car "R33" in this very nice Matt Titanium Gray!...
> looks awesome...:bowdown1:


This is a matte clear vinyl over the original titanium colour.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks very smart.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks puka


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> This is a matte clear vinyl over the original titanium colour.


Great wrap, really liking this one.


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Top marks! Looks stunning


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

fantastic work..................just wish you guys were closer to me! I want my car wraped sso badly! LOL. Is matt black still a good choice to go with?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Nabster said:


> fantastic work..................just wish you guys were closer to me! I want my car wraped sso badly! LOL. Is matt black still a good choice to go with?


You could make a weekend of it mate we are very close to Windsor :thumbsup:

Matte black is still a cool colour for the stelth look :smokin:


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Camberley close to Windsor ?, I suppose so if you're putting pedal to the metal


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> You could make a weekend of it mate we are very close to Windsor :thumbsup:
> 
> Matte black is still a cool colour for the stelth look :smokin:


Hmmmm......was thinking about that idea.

Have you got any pictures of any GT-R's you have done in matt black, had a loook on your website and there was one picture but it was hard to se it properly.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

spiceykam said:


> Camberley close to Windsor ?, I suppose so if you're putting pedal to the metal


20 mins


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Nabster said:


> Hmmmm......was thinking about that idea.
> 
> Have you got any pictures of any GT-R's you have done in matt black, had a loook on your website and there was one picture but it was hard to se it properly.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141173-better-pics-magic-edition-gt-r.html


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Robbie is that the result of the car you showed me in original condition (sandpaper paint finish!) when my (titanium ) car was with you?

Impressive..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

OldBob said:


> Robbie is that the result of the car you showed me in original condition (sandpaper paint finish!) when my (titanium ) car was with you?
> 
> Impressive..


Yes Bob this is the very car :thumbsup:

Fancy booking yours in


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Like the GT-R badge being moved to the middle 

Ikey


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

ikeysolomon said:


> Like the GT-R badge being moved to the middle
> 
> Ikey


:smokin: :chuckle:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> This is a matte clear vinyl over the original titanium colour.


That looks flipping fantastic Robbie. I'm a little gutted I didn't get mine done. Unfortunatley I've just sold mine but I've told the purchaser what my plans were with you so you might be hearing from him!


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Alexinphuket said:


> Titanium, definitely the best colour for GTR, cant wait to pick mine up this weekend.
> 
> Do you have any on the street/ring pics Damien? be great to see what it looks like outdoors.


This is the finish I was telling you about Alex. Makes the car look a lot more aggressive.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

fozi.g said:


> This is the finish I was telling you about Alex. Makes the car look a lot more aggressive.


It certainly does, it really brings out the 3D side of the GTR like no other. Ask David Yu we were only talking about the matte clear yesterday.
Sorry to hear you sold yours mate but keep in touch.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

fozi.g said:


> This is the finish I was telling you about Alex. Makes the car look a lot more aggressive.


I couldn't agree more, have a feeling the car may be heading down to Windsor whilst i'm way. Its already booked into Litchfield for stage 4 and brakes on Tuesday! 

And it not even mine yet! Lol.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

PM me a Quote please Mr Magic 



*MAGIC* said:


> It certainly does, it really brings out the 3D side of the GTR like no other. Ask David Yu we were only talking about the matte clear yesterday.
> Sorry to hear you sold yours mate but keep in touch.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Alexinphuket said:


> PM me a Quote please Mr Magic


Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Very good work, as usually !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

DD31 said:


> Very good work, as usually !


:thumbsup:


----------



## damien7579 (Mar 20, 2010)

@Alexinphuket

Some 'ring pics for those interested:

- FOREIGN Others Sonstige/IMG 0101
- FOREIGN Others Sonstige/IMG 0100
- FOREIGN Others Sonstige/IMG 0217
- FOREIGN Others Sonstige/IMG 0334

heh, looks like I'm just taking a leisurely sunday drive!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

damien7579 said:


> @Alexinphuket
> 
> Some 'ring pics for those interested:
> 
> ...




Great pics


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

fozi.g said:


> That looks flipping fantastic Robbie. I'm a little gutted I didn't get mine done. Unfortunatley I've just sold mine but I've told the purchaser what my plans were with you so you might be hearing from him!


We have been in talks with Alex and have his car booked in mate :bowdown1:


----------

